
Ask HN: Validate my startup idea for a personal knowledge store - ga2arch
Hi, i&#x27;m thinking about developing a personal knowledge store, 
where you can simply send a link, text, images, youtube url ... 
and it will get indexed with additional metadata extracted 
from the source. Then it&#x27;ll allow the user to fuzzy search the 
store including the metadata.<p>example 1:<p>you send a link to an article:<p>- article&#x27;s title gets indexed<p>- article&#x27;s content gets indexed<p>- article&#x27;s machine extracted meaning&#x2F;tags get indexed<p>example 2:<p>you send an imdb link to a film:<p>- film metadata is extracted (author, score ..), indexed<p>and so on for any kind of knowledge you want to store.<p>Then you can search and match into everything that it&#x27;s indexed.
Every stored information will have a custom view attached allowing the 
user to interact with it.  
(example, set that you have seen a film inserted or add a score.)<p>Would you pay for something like that? If so how much?
======
Cypher
Sounds like evernote. Which I use for free.

~~~
ga2arch
Hi, thanks for commenting, the main difference would be that in evernote you
have to structure your knowledge manually, by tagging, creating notebooks &
co, here i'm proposing something that extracts info from every link/text you
send. If you want to create a movie database, in evernote, you would have to
manually insert every movie info you want to store and choose a sensible
structure on how to store this data, with my idea you would just insert the
link and all the extra data would be extracted and indexed allowing you then
to search and create views.

